# Still Recruiting for multiple games/ideas! Post Your Thoughts!



## tylermalan (Sep 12, 2005)

Alright!  We've generated some good ideas so far, but we're still looking for more!  We have a Planescape/Swashbuckling game recruiting right now, but there's more games and good ideas out there to be had!

Really though, I'm just looking for some people and ideas about stuff people want to play.  Needless-to-say, I can post a LOT, and I'm looking for DMs and/or players that would want to play in...

1) Ravenloft
2) a Swashbuckling campaign - GOT IT!
3) Some homebrew stuff
4) d20 Modern, which I don't even have the players handbook for, but have played in before, and would be willing to pick up the PHB if some people wanted to play
5) Some Outcast-type campaign, with crazy characters, tieflings and weird stuff
5) Maybe we can even combine all this stuff somehow, I don't know

I don't really know any other settings than that, but I would be willing to do whatever, and I don't even know Ravenloft that well.

So respond all!  Respond with your innermost desires of games you've been waiting for to start, though never have!  We can start some fun stuff, if enough are interested!

Right now we're looking for interest in either traditional homebrew or Ravenloft, so post if you are interested!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 12, 2005)

Good idea! 

Myself, I'm in a few games, and running more. I'd like to play more though, so here's a list:

1: I liked tylermalan's number 5; Some Outcast-type campaign, with crazy characters, tieflings and weird stuff.
2: I'd also been wanting to play something Monsterous. Creatures from the Underdark, Demons, Devils or Celestials. Undeads, etc etc etc.
3: Been itching to try out the Munchkin RPG. This require a GM who knows how to play it with humour though!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ooooh... I see potential for a combination of 2) and 5) - a group of outcast Swashbucklers. 

 I would looooove to play that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 12, 2005)

Planescape.    I've never had the chance to play in a Planescape game, and I'd love to.

And heck, that might work with your #5.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 12, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Planescape.    I've never had the chance to play in a Planescape game, and I'd love to.
> 
> And heck, that might work with your #5.




Oh yeah, forgot about planescape! Me too, me too!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 12, 2005)

What company does Planescape now?  It's licensed out, right?

Ah looks like #5 is getting some support already... and yeah, swashbuckling outcasts sounds pretty interesting to me too... 

I saw maybe a couple of Ravenloft games running on the boards already, one that looked really interesting but is full.

I'm almost aching for a tried and true, play any character you want homebrew campaign with a REALLY good story, but really, I'm just a sucker for a good story, and will play any weird concept with a great one.  

Once there's enough feedback I'll probably consolidate it all and present some options for people to take a look at, but until then, *keep em comin people!*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

The more games the better! I could stand to try an outcast game or swashbucklers or a combination thereof. I haven't really had a chance to play in a planescape game either. I worked up a Shadowswift Ranger for a game that never got off the ground that I would like to play. I am over commited to running games right now, but could play one or two more. The trick is always finding DM's. Games do come up here pretty regularly. The best time to check seems to be Monday morning and Friday afternoon, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 12, 2005)

*Well...*

Okay, well, I am working on a homebrew world that contains; Greyhawk-Forgotten Realms (very, very little), ravenloft, d20 modern rules (i think, don't hold me to it..), swashbuckling, asian theme...

Basicaly, Asian/Celtic low-magic/psionic world with limited, yet, somewhat common firearms, orders of monks, a few gods, airships, ect...very harsh world...

I could begin to work on an adventure if there is intrest.

Would only be my 2nd PbP, and my first one from strach, so players take note...

Also, the game will be light on rolls/rules (still using a hybrid d20/d20m), and allow PCs more control over their actions (and rolls)...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know much about d20 modern, but what you say sounds good. Consider this one vote of interest Djdjmsqrd.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 12, 2005)

Another thing that I've been wanting to play for a while is a game with a Pirate theme, only on airships!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Airship Pirate Swashbucklers... mmm... yes, I'm loving that idea. 

 Otherwise... Planescape would make me go into paroxysms of delight, for sure. Can't get enough. 

 And... that homebrew sounds quite interesting Dj. Depending on the kind of game you ran, I'd be interested.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to play in a game with any of the following

1. Montrous/Bizarre creatures. I'd really like to have a go playing Lycanthropes, Anthropamorphic creatures, celestials, Yuan Ti, Hill Giant, Firbolg  etc.
2. Dragonlance campaign
3. Sea based/Under water game
4. Evil campaign.

My order of preference would be 1,4,3,2.  It would be even better if some of these could be combined.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 12, 2005)

New game alert!!

Also, a blatant plug.  Check it out!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ok...*

So hear is the deal.  I will spend from now intill the weekend working on a starting point for the game.  Keep in mind these points when thinking of your PCs...
- Celtic/Asian/High Seas (actually Air)
- Very intresting Religion(s), very few gods, many spirits
- Dark Mists are chaotic (think Mists of Ravenloft with a very big twist)
- Firearms (Think Old West)
- Very, very controled Magic/Psionics
- All will start in a common place (freeport)
- Grim World/Harsh (A Goblin can kill...)
- Around 4th level; if thinking magic/psionic character I will post more on it...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to try a swashbuckler with a six gun.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 13, 2005)

Monsterous swashbucklers in a modern Spelljammer campaign. How cool would that be?

... okay, not very. It might be fun, though. Ogres and assimar against drow and illithid. With machine guns. In SPACE.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Monsterous swashbucklers in a modern Spelljammer campaign. How cool would that be?
> 
> ... okay, not very. It might be fun, though. Ogres and assimar against drow and illithid. With machine guns. In SPACE.



 Spelljammer, you say?  Weird races, you say?  Heh, sounds familiar


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 13, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> What company does Planescape now?  It's licensed out, right?




As far as I know, no it isn't. Although planewalker.com has many good articles and translations.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 13, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Monsterous swashbucklers in a modern Spelljammer campaign. How cool would that be?
> 
> ... okay, not very. It might be fun, though. Ogres and assimar against drow and illithid. With machine guns. In SPACE.




Haha man, that definitely made me laugh 

And its not licensed out?  Hmm... for some reason I thought it was, but now that I think about it, I haven't really seen anything for it for 3.5...

Also I've never played in Spelljammer, and always wanted to, along with Planescape.  DJ, I definitely like your idea, it sounds crazy!  How many players do you think you would be looking for?

_I'm REALLY getting hyped up on swashbuckling weird races on airships though..._ Anyone else for a straight (almost basic with a few twists) swashbuckling game?  Maybe with odd races too?  And if anyone has the resources, in Planescape?

Also, Lord Raven, I think a lycanthrope game set in Ravenloft would be sweet too, whatdya think?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

There will always be a new game to look forward too  , though I wouldn't mind seeing someone run a spelljammer game, if only to break rystil's monopoly


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I suppose this thread is going to become somebodies recruiting thread before too long, but here are some games I would love to play in.  Oh, btw, I honestly prefer homebrew worlds over preset standards.

1. Party of characters all who have taken Sacred Vow and Vow of Poverty. (BoED)  _[Makes the DM's job of rolling up treasure easy]_

2. A party specifically sent out to be demonfighters and exorcists.  _[Think Sacred Exorcist/Knight of the Chalice PrCs - but not restricted to those]_

3. A psionically themes party where everyone has most of their levels in a psionic class of some sort.

4. A true wilderness campaign made up of rangers/ scouts/ favored souls/ druids/ sorcerers/ barbarians.  _[Or any other class that makes sense to have developed AWAY from civilization]_

5. A party designed around taking prisoners over outright killing.  [Perhaps everyone gets Nonlethal Force as a free ability?]


Well ... I suppose that's enough for now.  Any interest in any of these, let me know!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd very much go for the Swashbuckling/Airships/Weird Races concept, as a Spelljammer game or any other way someone would want to do it. Normally the mention of Planescape would be enough to make me volunteer as a DM for that game, but... I think it might be putting a little too much on my plate. If nobody else expresses any interest in DMing, I might be persuaded. 

 Note that if I did DM, it wouldn't be Spelljammer, as I'm not familiar with any of the mechanics of Spelljamming. As such you'd get the Planescape and the swashbuckling feel, and the monstrous races if you so desired, but the airships would probably be left behind.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 13, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Note that if I did DM, it wouldn't be Spelljammer, as I'm not familiar with any of the mechanics of Spelljamming. As such you'd get the Planescape and the swashbuckling feel, and the monstrous races if you so desired, but the airships would probably be left behind.






I vote for Planescape.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 13, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> _I'm REALLY getting hyped up on swashbuckling weird races on airships though..._ Anyone else for a straight (almost basic with a few twists) swashbuckling game?  Maybe with odd races too?  And if anyone has the resources, in Planescape?




Yes.  Yes I am. 

I don't have Planescape but I love to buckle a good swash.  List me as interested.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be up for Planescape.  The Outcast characters would fit in there.  I've been in love with Planescape ever since the Planescape: Torment CRPG.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 13, 2005)

Mutant alien Llama pirates. Definitly.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 13, 2005)

Well Eluvan, looks like you've stirred up some Planescape in a bunch of people now, but if DMing it is a bit much for you right now... 

Anyone else up for DMing in Planescape?  I would do it, but I know very little about it, and have never played in it before.

What about stuff other than Planescape?  anyone else interested in any of the horror stuff, Ravneloft and whatnot?  

What about anyone that might have a really good story concept in their heads that they just haven't been able to play/get off the ground yet?  Anyone REALLY want to DM in their own homebrew or anything?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Sep 13, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose this thread is going to become somebodies recruiting thread before too long, but here are some games I would love to play in.  Oh, btw, I honestly prefer homebrew worlds over preset standards.
> 
> 1. Party of characters all who have taken Sacred Vow and Vow of Poverty. (BoED)  _[Makes the DM's job of rolling up treasure easy]_




with monks forbidden.   



> 3. A psionically themes party where everyone has most of their levels in a psionic class of some sort.



especially interesting if psionics were the default for the setting.


> 4. A true wilderness campaign made up of rangers/ scouts/ favored souls/ druids/ sorcerers/ barbarians.  _[Or any other class that makes sense to have developed AWAY from civilization]_



fight civilization!



> 5. A party designed around taking prisoners over outright killing.  [Perhaps everyone gets Nonlethal Force as a free ability?]



hhmmmmm.... whip, trip, disarm, repeat.....


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 13, 2005)

Another thing that might be cool, is a Dragon campaign. Utilizing Draconomicon heavily. Perhaps a party og good dragons, fighting against the evil ones in a world heavily dominated by evil dragons and their thralls.... Wow, this got me thinking, I might do just this one myself!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Another thing that might be cool, is a Dragon campaign. Utilizing Draconomicon heavily. Perhaps a party og good dragons, fighting against the evil ones in a world heavily dominated by evil dragons and their thralls.... Wow, this got me thinking, I might do just this one myself!




Count me in!

Threads like this seem to drag out all kinds of good ideas out of people


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah no joke, I didn't realize I was pushing a snowball down a hill like this, but this is good stuff.


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

i would like to play in ravenloft.


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> I could begin to work on an adventure if there is intrest.




i am interested... can you count me in?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 13, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Another thing that might be cool, is a Dragon campaign. Utilizing Draconomicon heavily. Perhaps a party og good dragons, fighting against the evil ones in a world heavily dominated by evil dragons and their thralls.... Wow, this got me thinking, I might do just this one myself!





I would be up for a Dragon campaign. And, the Dragon magazine has ECLs broken down into levels ala Savage Species, so it would make it easier to start at whatever level the DM wanted...


----------



## scout989 (Sep 13, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Another thing that might be cool, is a Dragon campaign. Utilizing Draconomicon heavily. Perhaps a party og good dragons, fighting against the evil ones in a world heavily dominated by evil dragons and their thralls.... Wow, this got me thinking, I might do just this one myself!




I've been thinking about that one for a few weeks now.  We should try to co-DM that!

Seriously, I'm not sure if or how that could work, but if it doesn't, I'd like to reserve a spot in your game as of now!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 13, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I would be up for a Dragon campaign. And, the Dragon magazine has ECLs broken down into levels ala Savage Species, so it would make it easier to start at whatever level the DM wanted...




Hmm... I don't have access to the Dragon magazine, unfortunately. However, I am thinking about how to make a dragon campaign work. Characterwise, storywise, combatwise etc etc.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, the party could be good dragons in a very evil land.  By very evil, of course, I mean the kind of land that would kill a good dragon on sight just for the hide.

That would force the players to use a more humanoid form most of the time and only pull out the dragon bit when absolutely necessary!

But ultimately - I could be interested if I say how the levels and everything were going to work.  I'll keep tuned in....


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 13, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, the party could be good dragons in a very evil land.  By very evil, of course, I mean the kind of land that would kill a good dragon on sight just for the hide.
> 
> That would force the players to use a more humanoid form most of the time and only pull out the dragon bit when absolutely necessary!




Unfortunately, I think only silvers and golds get shapechange though.   That leaves out the rest of the good-aligned dragons.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 14, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I think only silvers and golds get shapechange though.   That leaves out the rest of the good-aligned dragons.




Well, that's true.  So it would be a party where everyone knew each other's alignment well!     No worries for alignment clash in that party....


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 14, 2005)

Regarding draconic campaign, this is what I have been thinking of so far: A destroyed world, ruled by evil dragons and their slaves (Probably only draconic races, perhaps half-dragons as well.). The good dragons are few, outnumbered 1 to 10 by the evil ones. There are rumours of old of a set of artifacts that will give unfathomable powers to the one who wields it, but the fragments are scattered around the now wrecked world. The evil dragons also have a few of the fragments as well. Fortunately there is not peace among the evil ones; the different flights war among eachother, and there is no joined effort to stop the good ones - yet. 

Probably a high-level game, bordering on epic. 

Another idea I am thinking about is a twin-game of sorst. All players play a regular character and a draconic character in paralell worlds. Whatever you do in one world affects both worlds. So, in solving one problem in one world, you might have to do tasks in the other world etc. This need fleshing out, of course, but it might be interesting.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 14, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Regarding draconic campaign, this is what I have been thinking of so far: A destroyed world, ruled by evil dragons and their slaves (Probably only draconic races, perhaps half-dragons as well.). The good dragons are few, outnumbered 1 to 10 by the evil ones. There are rumours of old of a set of artifacts that will give unfathomable powers to the one who wields it, but the fragments are scattered around the now wrecked world. The evil dragons also have a few of the fragments as well. Fortunately there is not peace among the evil ones; the different flights war among eachother, and there is no joined effort to stop the good ones - yet.
> 
> Probably a high-level game, bordering on epic.
> 
> Another idea I am thinking about is a twin-game of sorst. All players play a regular character and a draconic character in paralell worlds. Whatever you do in one world affects both worlds. So, in solving one problem in one world, you might have to do tasks in the other world etc. This need fleshing out, of course, but it might be interesting.




Both ideas sound good to me, but I would vote for the first one.   The second one rather reminds me of the Fireborn campaign setting, BTW.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, looks like we have some serious interest in both a Planescape/Swashbuckling campaign AND a dragon campaign.  I'm assuming AmorFati can DM the Dragon one, do we have a DM that knows Planescape well enough to DM that one?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

I definitely know Planescape well enough... really I was just hoping someone else would volunteer so I could play.   

 Still, since that doesn't seem to be happening, I'd be happy to run the game. Look out for a seperate recruitment thread very soon - don't worry, precedence will be given to people who expressed an interest here.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

I knew you wanted to play too   Hopefully someone else knows it pretty well and WANTS to DM rather than play.

For either game, throw up the recruitment threads as links in this one, too.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I definitely know Planescape well enough... really I was just hoping someone else would volunteer so I could play.
> 
> Still, since that doesn't seem to be happening, I'd be happy to run the game. Look out for a seperate recruitment thread very soon - don't worry, precedence will be given to people who expressed an interest here.





I REALLY want in on that one! *grins* 

As for the dragon game, I will have to think more about it, and then decide wether I feel ready to run a game like that. Knowing myself, there will most likely be a recruitment thread up next week or so. And as Eluvan said, precedence will of course be given to people who expressed an interest here!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> So hear is the deal.  I will spend from now intill the weekend working on a starting point for the game.  Keep in mind these points when thinking of your PCs...
> - Celtic/Asian/High Seas (actually Air)
> - Very intresting Religion(s), very few gods, many spirits
> - Dark Mists are chaotic (think Mists of Ravenloft with a very big twist)
> ...





Consider me interested in playing a Swashbuckler/Psychic Warrior who uses firearms as well as a blade. If Psionics aren't that common then maybe just Swashbuckler with perhaps some Rogue. I've been wanting a chance to play in freeport. Willing to share any more character generation details as yet?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate to be greedy, but I'd also like to play in a planescape game...


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

I've got an idea for either a fairly traditional homebrew game or a fairly traditional swashbuckling game.  If anyone is interested (even though there's all these other games going on in this thread  ) let me know and I can throw up a recruitment thread.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 14, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I've got an idea for either a fairly traditional homebrew game or a fairly traditional swashbuckling game.  If anyone is interested (even though there's all these other games going on in this thread  ) let me know and I can throw up a recruitment thread.




*raise his hand* I am I am


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Homebrews and swashbucklers and dragons oh my...*

So what's the record for most new games joined in one week...


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 14, 2005)

Tyler, I'd be interested in playing either of those games, for sure... it'd make me feel better about not getting to play Planescape, too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd be in for Planescape.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone remember the 2nd Edition campaign, Council of Wyrms.  I own it and it has a pretty neat premise.  Basically, humans almost exterminated the dragons, so the dragons banded together to fight off the humans from their continent and afterwards created a loose federation.  You started as a hatchling dragon and a low level senetchal (elf, dwarf, halfling, gnome, etc...).  You would grow in power as you aged, and senetchals would level up also, or die off and be replaced by higher level but younger senetchals.  You played two characters in essence, so that you could use your senetchal to investigate places dragons were too large for.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

That sounds pretty sweet, I've heard of it I think, but don't know any more about it than what you just mentioned.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 14, 2005)

Council of Wyrms was a very sweet box set. I played it once, and highly enjoyed it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I've got an idea for either a fairly traditional homebrew game




As I said in my first post, I am always interested in applying for a homebrew world - especially traditional settings.  I like homebrews, but unfortunately swashbuckling just isn't really my thing.

Soooooo, if you feel like putting up a homebrew recruitment thread, count me in.  I like using the Core rules and the Complete books - no sense using the Realms or Eberron too much in a homebrew, right?  But I can bend to whatever book requirements a DM would put up.  Just let me know.  Right now I am DMing two games and have enrolled as a ranger/rogue for a third game.  I would love to play a psionic, if that would be allowed.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

How about a game where all the player are oozes?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> How about a game where all the player are oozes?




Dibs on the Reekmurk!  (muttermutterbloodytwentyfourdexteritymutter)

I could express an interest in playing in the Swashbuckling game...

-Hyp.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

I've always wanted to be a jello cube  


And anyway if we're going to get crazy I say a game of Flumphs


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to be a jello cube
> 
> 
> And anyway if we're going to get crazy I say a game of Flumphs



 If I play a black pudding, do I get to control all the little split puddings?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Ask hypersmurf, I don't think so though, that might get kinda scary


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Ask hypersmurf, I don't think so though, that might get kinda scary



 Imagine an Ochre Jelly Wizard


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm up for oozes and swashbuckling and basically whatever, as I haven't had the chance to get in on a game.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Imagine an Ochre Jelly Wizard




Naw, need an intel score to play wizards, now clerics, thats where it's at, what do psions go of of now a days?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Naw, need an intel score to play wizards, now clerics, thats where it's at, what do psions go of of now a days?



 Int, but if you can convince the GM to use the awful 3.0 system, you can get it to go off Strength or even Con


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I play a black pudding, do I get to control all the little split puddings?




It's a question that's come up before.

Split (Ex) is an extraordinary quality that you gain with the Shapechange spell.  If you Shapechange into a pudding, and Split into two identical pudding each with half the original's hit points, does the rule "Any part of the body or piece of equipment that is separated from the whole reverts to its true form" come into play?  Or since the two are identical, can it be said that no part of the body has separated from the whole; rather, there are now two whole bodies?  If they're identical, are they _both_ shapechanged wizards?  And are both wizards PCs, or is one an NPC?  Which one?

(Further information: A Huge black pudding with 120 hit points, taking up 9 squares, can be split into 16 Huge black puddings with 7 hit points, each taking up 9 squares.  Each one has fewer hit points, but is _otherwise identical_.)

For more fun, imagine a PrC that allows an ooze familiar.  The hit points are always equal to half the caster's.  You cause it to split, and normally, each split pudding would have half the hit points of the original... but the hit points of a familiar are always half the caster's.  Are both of them familiars?  One of them?  Neither of them?  If one or both are still a familiar, the familiar can be split again, and again, and again, and never drop below the 10hp can't-split-any-more threshold.

-Hyp.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

That's an interesting question.  Good thing no PrC allows ooze familiars.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Int, but if you can convince the GM to use the awful 3.0 system, you can get it to go off Strength or even Con




I haven't even looked at the 3.5 psions(exept for soul knife), I think 3rd edition just soured my entire perception on them


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I haven't even looked at the 3.5 psions(exept for soul knife), I think 3rd edition just soured my entire perception on them



 3.5 psionics is excellent


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

I've heard it to be true, but some prejudgices die hard


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm definitaly VERY interested in the following Ideas:
Swashbuckling 
Monsters/Weird Stuff
Air-ships
Homebrew
And ESPECIALLY...  DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And/Or any combination of the above, though stuff that involves Planescape/Spelljammer I'll have to pass b/c I don't have access to those.

And nowadays I can post Min 2-3 days a week, sometimes more, and often multiple times in a day.

GAMING GO NOW!!! WOOT!


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Sargon the Kassadian said:
			
		

> I'm up for oozes and swashbuckling and basically whatever, as I haven't had the chance to get in on a game.




Now swashbuckling oozes... hmm...


----------



## mps42 (Sep 15, 2005)

How about a game comprised entirely of sentient squirrels, chipmunks or other small animals?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Badger Barbarian
Rabbit druid(Aww, it just a wee rabit,...shape change)
racoon rogue
raven wizard
monkey monk(named E)
That as far as I'm concerned it a great party


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Okay, the Planescape/Swashbuckling game is now recruiting! 

 Head on over to A Hopeless Beginning and tell me what you think.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Alright Planescape and swashing is up, now it's time to see where the other interest lies...

Never-before DMed Ravenloft or more traditional homebrew?  What do you all want?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> How about a game comprised entirely of sentient squirrels, chipmunks or other small animals?




I've been thinking about a Secret of Nimh game inspired by the more action-packed portions of the movie and book for some time now. I was considering using Rats as the 'humans' and building everything else from there.  Unfortunately, I really don't have the time to run or even play in another game right now.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, wow... I haven't read that book in soooo long, but I remember *loving* it. It has this amazing, magical quality in all my memories of it. 

 I bet a game based on Nimh would rule.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Never-before DMed Ravenloft or more traditional homebrew?  What do you all want?




If it were up to me, homebrew.  I don't necessarily even want anything about the Core stuff changed ... just a new geography to explore.  But the core gods/rules/classes/monsters/etc are all cool.

Don't need to go to too much trouble to please me.  I just like going into worlds that have never been played before.  a world were maybe elves don't always hate dwarves.  Or rivaling factions of humans exist.  Or a place where evil dragons rule and the rest of the races are enslaved.  Or whatever.  Just throwing up ideas....


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2005)

Homebrew!  I always love homebrew worlds.

As for a Nimh game....  I'ld be up for that in two shakes of a rats tail!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, looks like we've got some decent homebrew support, anyone else have time to play some homebrew run by yours truly....?

*Bats eyelashes*


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yepyep, homebrew sounds great to me. Sign me up.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Alright then, that's 3, enough for me.

Also, I rhyme all the time.

I'll write up a recruitment thread sometime soon here, and throw the link into this thread.  Can someone tell me how to do that by the way? 

I'll give precedence in recruitment to the people who expressed interest here as well, so if you really want in and aren't one of the three people who have already expressed interest, do so in this thread within the next couple days and I'll make sure you get in.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 15, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Alright then, that's 3, enough for me.
> 
> Also, I rhyme all the time.
> 
> ...





I might be interested. Depends wether I can come up with any ideas for a character that suits what you're game is going to be... that sounded weird, but oh well


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, so I'm debating between running two different campaigns, and I don't know which one I want to run, so here's some basics of each to get everyone's mind a churnin...

In the first idea, the stage will be set just prior to a great big airship battle in a large war between neighboring nations.  The characters will start either on the ground before take-off, or actually on the airships just before the initial clash.  Needless-to-say, prepare for things to go horribly wrong... As such, I'm approaching character creation slightly differently if I use this game.  

What I want is for all the players to give me a backstory detailing why and how they ended up either in the army on one of the airships, or conscripted to do some other task on those same ships.  They are big enough to support everything from troops to chefs and everything in between, so any character concepts should be fine.  Races will be limited to nothing weird (unless its so deep that its just got to happen), and I'm looking for really interesting characters that don't necessarily have to "fit" together.  Once that's decided and I have the history and the classes that the player wants to play, I will assign a character level to that player ranging anywhere from level 1 or 2 to 4 or 5, and that player will make his character to that level, placing him in his niche on the ship.

The other campaign idea I have is set 20 years after the airship battle I just mentioned, and is more of a classical, investigative, story driven campaign.

I don't know what I wanna do yet, so start thinking, and hopefully this piques others' interest as well!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

To make a link to a page, just use square brackets instead of regular parentheses in this format:

(url=http://www.google.com)google(/url)

 And what you get is:

google



 Looking forward to seeing that recruitment thread.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

I looove the Airship battle idea, just so long as we get a little time to establish character before things go crazy; in other words, starting on the ground would be preferable to starting in the air right before the clash in my mind. 

 I'd play the other game too, and enjoy it no doubt, but the Airship idea really has my creative juices flowing. I'd love to play it.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for a Nimh game....  I'ld be up for that in two shakes of a rats tail!




Time for some enterprising DM to step forward.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> In the first idea, the stage will be set just prior to a great big airship battle in a large war between neighboring nations.  The characters will start either on the ground before take-off, or actually on the airships just before the initial clash.  Needless-to-say, prepare for things to go horribly wrong... As such, I'm approaching character creation slightly differently if I use this game.
> 
> What I want is for all the players to give me a backstory detailing why and how they ended up either in the army on one of the airships, or conscripted to do some other task on those same ships.  They are big enough to support everything from troops to chefs and everything in between, so any character concepts should be fine.  Races will be limited to nothing weird (unless its so deep that its just got to happen), and I'm looking for really interesting characters that don't necessarily have to "fit" together.  Once that's decided and I have the history and the classes that the player wants to play, I will assign a character level to that player ranging anywhere from level 1 or 2 to 4 or 5, and that player will make his character to that level, placing him in his niche on the ship.




Oooh, sounds fun! Thinking about the cook, a harlot (The captain brought one, of course!), or something like that


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn! I was thinking about the cook too. 

 Oh well, I'll defer and go for something different... hmmm... I'm thinking maybe the son of the captain, who's being constantly tested and pushed by his father, and who's been brought on this as his first assignment now that he's old enough to actually serve on a ship. So... nominally one of the men, but constantly singled out and given preferential treatment, as well as having more demands made upon him, by his father. Which, of course, he truly despises. 

 Not sure on class though. Have to think.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm debating between running two different campaigns, and I don't know which one I want to run, so here's some basics of each to get everyone's mind a churnin...




Either game sounds like it has great potintial and I'd be honored to play, but I have already commited to two games on this thread. I don't want to be greedy and I fear I won't be able to crank out three fully developed characters in a timely manner. I can't imagine that this game won't fill up quickly, but put me down as an alternate.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd be interested in this homebrew airship game, I'd be interested in playing either the ships wizard, or the apprentice to the Wizard.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Damn! I was thinking about the cook too.
> 
> Oh well, I'll defer and go for something different... hmmm... I'm thinking maybe the son of the captain, who's being constantly tested and pushed by his father, and who's been brought on this as his first assignment now that he's old enough to actually serve on a ship. So... nominally one of the men, but constantly singled out and given preferential treatment, as well as having more demands made upon him, by his father. Which, of course, he truly despises.
> 
> Not sure on class though. Have to think.





Nah, you go cook, I'll go harlot


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Mmm... nah, never mind the cook, I like my new concept now.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 16, 2005)

AmorFati- not sure if my reply to you (way back on the first page) got lost in the shuffle, so I'll pitch my idea to you again.

How about co-DMing that dragon campaign?  I am generally capable of posting at least once or twice a day, so I would be able to handle combat and other stuff like that, to keep the game fast-paced and to make sure that it doesn't die off like so many do.  However, I'm still working very hard on building my skills at building and running the larger scope sides of a campaign.  Basically, I'd be willing to do a lot of the grunt work for you, just to get a chance to watch how you run a game.  How does it sound?

Scout


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I don't know what I wanna do yet, so start thinking, and hopefully this piques others' interest as well!




Well, the airship thingy seems to be getting support.  Either works for me, really.  I'll think abour a character concept and get back to the thread.

Oh, by the way ... a good way to learn how to do something is to hit the "quote" button under someone's post who typed something that you want to learn how to do.  I'll geive you several examples:

Sblock:
[Sblock]The Sblock hides text but lets people know it is there to be read.[/Sblock]

Spoiler: [Use your mouse to highlight over the next blank line]


Spoiler



The Spoiler lets you hide text and nobody knows it is there at all!



Link to URL:
Link to this thread

Link to specific post:
Link to the post where you mention the two possible thread intros

Anyweay, you may well have known how to do those, but if not - by pushing the quote button you can see exactly what I typed in.  A hint though - using cut and paste of your browser is a heck of a lot easier when typing in the specific www addresses.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright then!  this recruitment thread is DEFINITELY coming up really soon, I like all the ideas I've heard so far!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Alright then!  this recruitment thread is DEFINITELY coming up really soon, I like all the ideas I've heard so far!




You can sign me up as well, though I might need some time to think up a concept... Ship's accual Captain perhaps?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been checking into this thread here and there since I joined and I'm getting hooked on that airship battle.  I've been toying with a swashbuckling, shipbuilding rogue who used to be really high level until he got it handed to him by a group of undead.  He'd be a great shipwright or even first mate.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay, I've got the concept.  It took me some time, because I didn't want to go with someone real special.  I want someone that people are going to know because they see her around all the time.  This character has been taking advantage of every opportunity.  She is really quite mentally gifted and has picked up many skills over the years by learning from those who served around.  This character is someone who wants to talk instead of fighting and someone who enjoys using their own talents to make others better.  She could be considered a sort of confidant.  While she merely serves as a regular worker aboard the airship - many people find that talking to her is relaxing and quite a few significant people have sought her advice out ... if for nothing other than for the benefit of her listening ear.

Although not quite - she could be considered an informal "ship's counselor" without the title.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> You can sign me up as well, though I might need some time to think up a concept... Ship's accual Captain perhaps?





 Yes! Play my Dad! That would be awesome.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Yes! Play my Dad! That would be awesome.




Sigh.... even in fantasy land the stereotype that captains are men persists....

Just kidding, of course.  I myself am a man and would have probably made the same comment.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2005)

The picture in my head was male, but now that I think about it... 

I was about to comment that playing a female captain would be interesting, instead of playing your father it would be your mother, and I couldn't come up with a way to say that, that couldn't be mistaken as a slight, or juvinile insult. So I bring you this paragraph, and agree that might be something I'd look into


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Hehehe 

 I wasn't thinking a man because 'obviously all captains are men' - I was thinking a man because the relationship I had in my mind between my character and the ship's captain was very definitely a father-son rather than a mother-son relationship. 

 So there. 

 Still, I could adapt if you wanted to play the captain as female instead.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, but if the captain became a woman, what about my harlot? 

Anyway, was thinking of something along the lines of playing a "Harlot", but in reality she is the captains bodyguard. Thinking rogue or perhaps bard. High charisma, seductive, but deadly when needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2005)

Ah ha!

So HERE'S where y'all are collecting your recruits in advance before you even post a thread!

Shame!

...

Of course, now that I'm in on the secret, I really quite approve.   

The airship game! Is it in Eberron? What kind of positions are available? Assuming I'm not too late.

Also...if that Dragon game is actually gonna run, -I want in.-


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan is running the airship game that you called him a tease on 

I'm about to throw up a recruitment thread for a game that starts with airships, but doesn't necessarily take place on them.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

I hope the dragon game is on. I liked the thought of that.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> AmorFati- not sure if my reply to you (way back on the first page) got lost in the shuffle, so I'll pitch my idea to you again.
> 
> How about co-DMing that dragon campaign?  I am generally capable of posting at least once or twice a day, so I would be able to handle combat and other stuff like that, to keep the game fast-paced and to make sure that it doesn't die off like so many do.  However, I'm still working very hard on building my skills at building and running the larger scope sides of a campaign.  Basically, I'd be willing to do a lot of the grunt work for you, just to get a chance to watch how you run a game.  How does it sound?
> 
> Scout





That is a deal! contact me on msn/e-mail at: Amor(underscore)fati84(at)hotmail.com and we'll work this out!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright, I've got my character all worked out if/when the recruitment thread actually gets up and going.  [Of course, I've no idea about starting level, how to roll up stats, etc] so you understand it is a really loose character as of the moment.

I also will want to ask the DM if certain books are allowed (Complete Adventurer and one feat from the BoED - and no, the feat is not a "vow" of any kind!   )

Assuming my character is approved and I am accepted into the game, Sye (Character's name, pronounce like "Sigh") will have very little effect on combat besides using the bardic talents she has.  But she will have the "diplomacy/gather info" angles all covered.  She is designed with a very specific weakness in mind - and that is if she doesn't have people around her who can fight, she's pretty much gonna die if left on her own.  But if she does have people around who are willing to fight - they'll fight much better because she's around!

Anyway, needless to say she is a bard.  As for what level and all that, I'll be waiting for the recruitment thread to officially open up.

AmorFati - if you were gungho on playing a full-out bard ... let me know.  I could come up with a new angle.  But if you were going rogue, our characters shouldn't overlap much at all.  Especially if you are going bodyguard.  Sye won't be guarding anyone anytime soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2005)

Eeeee

I'm SO in that. Dibs!

Tell me more about this other airship game now. The previous descriptions were a bit confusing.

We start out on an airship...then jump ahead in time and return to the crash site?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it was more like an either or.  Either we start out on an airship .... or we start out as characters who find the wreckage of a long-lost airship battle.

But, I could be wrong.  That was my take on it at least.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright, the *RECRUITMENT* thread is up for my homebrew!  Check it out here.

Hopefully your questions will be answered...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

No half-elves, huh?  Rats.  Well, that's okay.  I can do what I want with a human.  Not a big deal.  I was debating about going with the human anyway.  This just made my decision easier!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

I aim to please!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 17, 2005)

Aye, but do you care for my proposed character?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

Sye?  Indeed I do!


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got the Magescape game recruiting open check it out and see if you like it.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Short update on the Draconic game: scout989 and I am working on it right now. I am not sure when the Recruitment thread will come up, but it _will _ come up!
Those who have expressed an interest on this thread will of course be first in line to fill up the game!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

Have I mentioned an interest in the game? Or my love for dragons and dragon related material? 

If not, I am very interested in the game


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned an interest in the game? Or my love for dragons and dragon related material?
> 
> If not, I am very interested in the game




actually, you're #1 on the list of those who expressed their interest


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

Why thankyou, I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2005)

*points up at LogicsFate*

What he said. But more! Waahahahaa!


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 18, 2005)

Aw, no support for modern monsterous Spelljammer?   

However, if an airship game in Eberron shows up, I am _so_ in. As... a gnome who fights with a chain and leaps between ships in a crazy fashion. Maybe with a really big crossbow that shoots a spike that sinks into the airship's hull... and then he climbs it, boards the ship, takes an axe to the controls, and jumps ship once again.

Stupid idea? Maybe, but it'd be fun.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Another idea: 

Well, sort of. Yesterday I bought the new WotC adventure, Sons of Gruumsh. It looks quite fun, and I am thinking about running it here sometime soon. However, if I do, I will want a party consisting entirely of orcs, half-orcs and other orcish creatures. How I'll get this to work, I'll have to loook more closely at, but the idea is there.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 18, 2005)

Mmm, orcs. Sounds pretty darn cool. Out of curiousity, what besides the orc and half-orc counts as an 'orcish creature'?


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Mmm, orcs. Sounds pretty darn cool. Out of curiousity, what besides the orc and half-orc counts as an 'orcish creature'?





Umm.. other orcs 

Well, seriously though. Orcs, half-orcs and other variants of orcs. Some templated orcs will also count as orcs. This is a 4th level module though, so templats might not be _that _ good an idea.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 18, 2005)

Ran a human raised by desert orcs one time.  _Fear the mighty desert orc cavalry_.

Anyway, something similar in concept might work also.

I want want in on that dragon game, always wanted to play this one dragonrider I came up with about a year ago.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> Ran a human raised by desert orcs one time.  _Fear the mighty desert orc cavalry_.
> 
> Anyway, something similar in concept might work also.
> 
> I want want in on that dragon game, always wanted to play this one dragonrider I came up with about a year ago.





True. It'll be a while before I run that game though, but I most likely will start it up in the next couple of months or so.

As for the dragon campaign, the players will all play dragons, so no dragonrider there.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 18, 2005)

He could be the cohort that rides me then.  Ah, the smell of sizzled demi humans in the morning.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> He could be the cohort that rides me then.  Ah, the smell of sizzled demi humans in the morning.




Could be. Unfortunately, that will not happen. The recruitment thread will come up in the next couple of days, and then you'll see why


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 19, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Another idea:
> 
> Well, sort of. Yesterday I bought the new WotC adventure, Sons of Gruumsh. It looks quite fun, and I am thinking about running it here sometime soon. However, if I do, I will want a party consisting entirely of orcs, half-orcs and other orcish creatures. How I'll get this to work, I'll have to loook more closely at, but the idea is there.




I might be able to make time for that! What's the setting?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

Once again voicing my interest for the dragon game.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure, you could have Orcs and Half-Orcs, but why stop there?  Why not run an all-humanoid campaign?

Max level adjustment would be +1 and be limited to Goblinoids, Orcs and any other monstrous humanoids...


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 19, 2005)

Herobizkit said:
			
		

> Sure, you could have Orcs and Half-Orcs, but why stop there?  Why not run an all-humanoid campaign?
> 
> Max level adjustment would be +1 and be limited to Goblinoids, Orcs and any other monstrous humanoids...





True... I'll have to think some more about it, it's not a game I will run untill november or so, I think.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 19, 2005)

In case it went unnoticed, the dragon campaign is now up and recruiting (darn it, can't figure out how to link the thread!).


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 19, 2005)

...but I can, so here goes: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=149263

Link: HERE!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> ...but I can, so here goes:
> (url)http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=149263(/url)
> 
> (URL=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=149263) Link: (/URL) (URL=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=149263) HERE! (/URL)




_Note: Changed "[]" to "()" for demonstration puposes..._

You think you linked to it enough, AF? LOL...

Anyway, scout ... there is how you link to a thread.  Just change the "()" back to "[]" and you've gotten it.  Notice how the first one shows the link on the screen but the second two show the words in between w/o showing the link.

Anything else you ned to know, just ask.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 19, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> _Note: Changed "[]" to "()" for demonstration puposes..._
> 
> You think you linked to it enough, AF? LOL...
> 
> ...





Actually, I could link it more... 

Oh, and with the first example, I just copied & pasted the URL from the browser, that works as well


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Oh, and with the first example, I just copied & pasted the URL from the browser, that works as well




True, but it isn't nearly as pretty!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Calling Djdjmsqrd*

Just looking for a status report on your Asian/Celtic Airships and Guns with a d20 modern Game!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, looks like this was a pretty good idea in hindsight, we got what, 3 or 4 good games going out of this?  Pretty good... Hopefully everyone's having fun!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree! Good call, tylermalan.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

Indeed I am. Not all of the suggested games have materialized as yet, but perhaps soon. Thanks for starting this little party.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey no problem.  I just got fed up with perusing the recruitment threads, looking for games that only needed one person or something, or were closed altogether, and figured this was the best way to remedy that.  Seems it worked!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

I might have time over the weekend to post abunch of game ideas that I have been working on, but I would only be able to play in due to lack of time. Maybe we can stir up some more DM's!


----------



## Falkus (Sep 28, 2005)

A game I've been thinking of running is something based off of Transarctica, an old game from about 12 years ago. A future where nuclear detonations at the north and south pole have thrown up enough dust to cause a permanent cloud cover over the entire planet, casting earth into a permanent ice age. The only form of transportation between the small towns that are the remnanents of humanity is by steam trains that run on a network owned by the sinister Viking Union.

The players are members of a group that have stolen a train for their own use, and are travelling through the icy wastes, trying to gather scientific information from before the ice age in order to figure out how to reverse the sun blocking clouds that cover the planet, and bring an end to the ice age, all the while being pursued by agents of the Viking Union, who like the ice age just fine, since they currently have absolute power over what's left of humanity.

What do you think?


----------



## Mathew Lankard (Sep 29, 2005)

Any games on this thread still recruiting?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2005)

You know, I just got ahold of that new "Magic of Incarnum" book....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't tease are you interested in running a game based on it? How hard would it be to play if we don't have the book yet?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2005)

pretty damn hard. I'm still trying to grasp it WITH the book.  It'd be near impossible to play an incarnum based char. w/o access to the book or PDF.
If enough people are interested though, this DOES look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Oct 2, 2005)

I just got the book, I wouldn't run such a game yet but I'll sertainly play.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 2, 2005)

Some more ideas for Campaigns:
 Underwater Campaign
 Giants Campaign
 Unusual Creatures (the results from magical experimentation) Campaign.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 2, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Giants Campaign




How about a small campaign? A bunch of adventurers shrunk down by a magical experiment gone awry to Fine size, say, a la 'Honey, I Shrunk the Kids', and questing to save the world, or perhaps just return to their original state.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an interest in playying or perhaps even running an Urban Arcana game based loosely on the Buffy/Angel series.  I DM'd a live campaign over the summer and found it somewhat enjoyable.

I also have the rulebooks for Unearthed Arcana and Blue Rose I am looking to try out.

And, I have an itch to play a superhero/X-Men style adventure, but with a cast of characters and plots more like Mystery Men.  I already have several NPCs in mind for this type of game, since my players have all gone away.

Of course, I've never run a PbP game before, so I'd have no clue how to even get one started, though I have read several PbP "how-to" websites before.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 3, 2005)

How about an epic campaign using one of the above concepts? 
I would be down for playing that. 

-Blood


----------

